# Overnight/Multi-day gulf trips



## notnksnemor (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone been on an overnight or multi-day gulf trip?
It's on my bucket list and looking for a good charter.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ShakeandBake (Jan 18, 2017)

I have never been on one but i have been wanting to go...check out hubbard's marina in madeira beach, they have some videos on youtube that you can check out as well.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hubbards is probably your most affordable.

Do you have a good bit of party boat experience?  The reason I ask is that those multi day trips are usually for the hardcore  local anglers.  You have to book way out in advance if you want a good spot because the regulars fill them up fast.  Also most of the time the mates are not going to be like the day trips. They won't take your fish off the line and tie your line for you every time you break off.  Just some FYI's.


----------



## ssmith (Jan 19, 2017)

*Johns pass fl*

Hubbard's pier great. Been yrs since I last went. Boat left Fri at 7 came back Sunday early am.Live pinfish best. If prone to seasickness better take something. Used to cost us 100 per trip now probably 300. Hope you can go


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.
I'm a seasoned party boat fisherman and can fish just about any spot along the rail. Do you have to stick to your spot specifically or can you move around if other spots are open? I long leader (15 to 20 foot leader)fish the current mostly and sometimes you have to switch sides depending on current direction.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Jan 20, 2017)

If you want to catch a boat load and can come up with 5-6 guys I would suggest Capt. Kenny @ Doghouse Charters in Port St. Joe, Fl. He does overnight trips for up to 6 and the price is fair. Always catch lots of snapper & grouper.


----------



## ssmith (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't have to stick to your spot Just can't mess up anyone elseif there is a vacant area


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 24, 2017)

Check out Chandelier islands trips.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 25, 2017)

I think I'll give Hubbard's a try this summer. They have some pretty cool youtube videos I've been watching.
Wife is going to Colorado to visit the grandkids in June, think I'll take a fishing trip while she's gone.


----------



## jmac7469 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hubbard's is a first class operation with great deck hands and the food is phenomenal. Go and have a great time. Just remember to pay for the meal plan.


----------



## jimboknows (Feb 20, 2017)

another vote for Hubbards...call them first and ask questions, they are pretty friendly and give good advice...I like different kinds of bait...cut bait to start, live pinfish or whitebait once they get fired up.


----------



## Maydog (Feb 23, 2017)

Brad Timmins at Lady J Charters. Port St Joe, Fl 850-227-1200


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 15, 2017)

Hubbards is good.

Another good operation is Gulfstar out of Tarpon Springs. Boat is smaller and rolls a whole lot more when it's rough, but they take a max of 19 on their middle ground trips and the fishing tends to be better in my opinion. Costs more, but you do get more fishing time.

Both great choices though. Try em both!


----------

